# African Express - Juice Reviews



## Waltervh (4/5/15)

After @Gonzales started a discussion on http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-info.t10843/ I thought I must do some investigating. I just love South-African products and we must support our Juice mixers or venders, actually chefs is more appropriate. The more support they get the more juice lines will be available, the cheaper it gets, the better it gets etc etc.

So I phoned the number on Faceplant and a lovely lady named Edie greeted me in my native language Afrikaans, Plus 1 for that. She explained that they, she and her son has been busy for a year now experimenting and getting a line together and it is ready now. All has a minimum steep time of two months.

Nicotine strength is available in 0, 6, 12, 18mg, 30ml at R 165 and a variety pack 5 x 10ml at R 280. All are 50/50 blends and if the demand is there they will consider 70/30 or max vg.







She offered to send me a variety pack free of charge and I have to choose 5 flavours. Very Much appreciated Edie thanks again. As I am not a big tobacco lover I regrettably did not order a lot of them, wish I had.

It arrived a couple of days later and I was pleasantly surprised!! The packaging had a very nice African theme all in one, 5 x 10ml glass bottles with cork tops. A pipet thingy and what I call the menu. It looked very special and not just for carrying around, more for that after supper sit with a good book and a good vape…Lovely



NOW I am not a reviewer but I love vaping so I will give my honest opinion on this. All the flavours I got were very rich and very tasteful. I tested them on a Trident 1.2ohm single coil and Kanger subtank mini with .6ohm single all between 18 and 27 watts.


*Mkuzi Brandy* (Blackberry brandy)

I used to use a lot of Blackberry in the old Liqua days but nothing like this. The BB is strong but not overwhelming with a tint of brandy on the exhale. If you ever had a liking in BB this is a winner. Can easily be an ADV.

*Sweet Kakamas* (Butter Toffee)

This one took me by surprise. On the Trident is was the richest butter I have ever tasted, maybe too much. It’s only when I recovered and used it in the mini that is was creamy butter with a great toffee taste to it. The fullness is hard to describe in words, especially for a boertjie. That is when I phoned her to make sure it is 50/50 not max vg. It’s very nice

*Madikwe Starlight* (chock mint)

This is by far the best surprise I had. If you would like to know what it taste like, go to your nearest café and get a peppermint crisp. It is like they bought a box of it, grinded it up and let it ferment in PG. It taste exactly like peppermint crisp. I finished 5ml just there and then, finished the last couple of ml today and want more. Will definitely order more of this!!!

*Montaque Honey* (Vanilla Custard)

Every line must have a VC mix and they did it too. I asked her about this as well, maybe it’s the steeping method used because it is very very nice. The honey is very light but nice. Strong again on the Trident and perfect on the mini. Easily an ADV for the VC lovers

*Chobe Forrest* (nut tobacco)

Very nice light tobacco with nutty flavour. I would have liked more a nutty flavour to it but I am a little nuts about nuts. I was afraid for this tobacco as most are way too heavy for my taste, but this was surprisingly good. Can easily be a ADV. I have to taste more of the tobacco they have as it looks like they have 11 tobacco flavours and the others might also be good.






African Express is Very Special and looking for vendors to sell their special product. This is a golden opportunity for you.


Thanks

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## Morne (4/5/15)

Wow, very nice!! I love the product presentation.... Proudly South African!!
I wish them good luck and all the best!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/15)

Thanks for the time and effort @Waltervh
This does sound very appealing and certainly worth a try. I liked the way you described the Choc mint! Made perfect sense. Sounds lovely


----------



## PeterHarris (4/5/15)

this looks interesting. has a sort of "amarula" feel to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (4/5/15)

that look fantastic IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Justin223 (4/5/15)

Brilliant packaging!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/5/15)

Great stuff @Waltervh a wonderful review and thanks for introducing the rest of us to yet another great sounding local juice line 

The presentation is really spectacular!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dirge (5/5/15)

Nice @Waltervh, sounds good. 

Hope this joose line takes off! Local is lekker etc


----------



## Waltervh (5/5/15)

I any Vendors are interested, I do have the contract. PM me with your e-mail?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## LandyMan (5/5/15)

Not to be a douche, because I think the packaging is fantastic ... but why do people call it smoke juice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (5/5/15)

probably because they call this a "smoke" machine, although it still only makes vapor

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

